

Remind HN: Last Chance for Copyright Consultation Canada - christopherolah

Today is the last chance to send in your opinion on Canadian Copyright law reform. Email to info@copyrightconsultation.gc.ca .
More info:
http://faircopy.ca/participate/
======
christopherolah
My letter can be found here:
[http://christopherolah.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/my-letter-
to...](http://christopherolah.wordpress.com/2009/09/12/my-letter-to-the-
canadien-copyright-consultation/) Feedback is appreciated. It hasn't been sent
yet.

~~~
christopherolah
Sent now.

